# Mehmood Ghaznavi replaces Burhan Wani as Hizb Commander



## Burhan Wani

_*Srinagar, Jul 12 (Only Kashmir)*_: After the killing of Hizb commander Burhan Muzaffar Wani on Friday, Hizb-ul-Mujahideen today appointed Mehmood Ghaznavi as the new commander.

Syed Salah-ud-din while addressing Hizb command Council meet announced Mehmood Ghanavi as the new Hizb commander.

While paying tributes to the slain Hizb commander, Burhan Muzaffar Wani, martyrs of July 13, 1931 and others killed in July 2016, Salah-ud-din prayed for the courage to the bereaved families.

Salah-ud-din said that, “We won’t deprive of sacrifices to reach Burhan Wani’s mission to its logical conclusion.”

He also said that they will hold a function on July 13 at Muzaffarabad, which will be attended by United Jihad Council (UJC) and All Parties Hurriyat Conference leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Burhan Wani

@Horus @Zarvan @The Sandman @Windjammer @Tipu7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Jonah Arthur said:


> @Horus @Zarvan @The Sandman @Windjammer @Tipu7


Mahmood Ghaznavi !!!! NAAM HI KAFI HAY
May ALLAH help him in fighting against Indian state terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
32


----------



## Burhan Wani

Zarvan said:


> Mahmood Ghaznavi !!!! NAAM HI KAFI HAY
> May ALLAH help him in fighting against Indian state terrorism


Amen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I M Sikander

You kill one, and hundred more are there to replace him.

The martyrdom of Wani is much more effective to freedom struggle. He was a true freedom fighter, who died like a true soldier of Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Roybot

Poor guy, doesn't have much life left.

Reactions: Like Like:
43


----------



## gayMo

I hope Indian army take out all the hydra headed monsters quickly . These people cause distress to ordinary Kashmiris

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Ranasikander said:


> You kill one, and hundred more are there to replace him.
> 
> The martyrdom of Wani is much more effective to freedom struggle. He was a true freedom fighter, who died like a true soldier of Kashmir.


This is the first time i saw maximum Pakistanis supporting Kashmiri freedom fighters, it was not possible without the supreme sacrifice of young Burhan.
I hope common Pakistani will understand the ground reality of Kashmir and sacrifices of innocent youngsters for freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Welcome to India  

Indian Army, let's have another grave ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Green Angel

Mehmood Ghaznavi will complete the "Unfinished Agenda". .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BRAVO_

gayMo said:


> I hope Indian army take out all the hydra headed monsters quickly . These people cause distress to ordinary Kashmiris


Every one knows ISI has stopped proving any support to Kahsmiri Mujahideens, but still if the movement is flourishing day by day it mean ordinary kashmiri public is supporting the movement and same gesture we have observed on Wani's funeral

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## I M Sikander

Jonah Arthur said:


> This is the first time i saw maximum Pakistanis supporting Kashmiri freedom fighters, it was not possible without the supreme sacrifice of young Burhan.
> I hope common Pakistani will understand the ground reality of Kashmir and sacrifices of innocent youngsters for freedom.


Pakistanis always stood by Kashmir cause and people of Kashmir.

Actually, Kashmiri's are suffering sue to lack of leadership. Hurriyat Conference is a bunch of every tom dick and harry without any central leader. Every leader in hurriyat has a separate agenda.

Hurriyat conference has always failed to deliver and come up to the expectations of Kashmiri's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord ZeN

Ranasikander said:


> You kill one, and hundred more are there to replace him.
> 
> The martyrdom of Wani is much more effective to freedom struggle. He was a true freedom fighter, who died like a true soldier of Kashmir.



Open support to Terrorists won't end well for your nation. 

Anyway advanced RIP to this new guy too.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dushmann

Hope the terrorist and his masters in Pakistan are killed soon. Their supporters and well wishers too. Amen.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

Rajaraja Chola said:


> .to India
> 
> Indian Army, let's have another grave ready.


Yes,after grave is ready wait for 6 years to find Ghaznvi to fit in that,that too if he posts a picture of himself on social media or else grave will remain empty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

Poor guy.


----------



## jaiind

after ghaznavi,is it babur or tuglak??


----------



## sohailbutt1987

One thing our eastern neighbour needs to learn from history is first comes the economic success than comes the military might that it has already experienced and in the last comes a stone on the road which you try to crush with brute force in order to keep your pace of adventurism unhindered but you fail, falling face first to the ground.

Aray bhai, this is a genuine freedom struggle just like Palestinian struggle. Shuhada are their to sacrifice themselves to achieve the ultimate goal.

Their would be hundreds of thousands of BURHAN WANI'S in ioK, simply a change of face doesnot terminate the goal.

Oppression has its limits.

If you keep cornering these brave Kashmiris as you are doing, they will fight back in many innovative ways and they will strike in the place it hurts the most, in the end what has a poor man got to loose fighting his oppressor other than his life?

The oppressor has lot at stake here dude. All that is required is a wisper in the ear and it will hurt in the balls as it never did before!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I M Sikander

M.A.R.S. said:


> Open support to Terrorists won't end well for your nation.
> 
> Anyway advanced RIP to this new guy too.


The whole Kashmir is already showing this to killer Indian forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barbarosa

INDIAN SOMANAT HAS GONE.


----------



## Green Angel

Indian Army is loosing that's why they are killing innocent Kashmiris.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ito

قناص said:


> Yes,after grave is ready wait for 6 years to find Ghaznvi to fit in that,that too if he posts a picture of himself on social media or else grave will remain empty



The problem is for any terror organization is Kashmir Valley is too small to hide. Indian Army knows every nook and corner, and there are lot of local Kashmiris that provide specific intelligence to Indian Army. Even Burhan Wani was hunted based on local intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## I M Sikander

jaiind said:


> after ghaznavi,is it babur or tuglak??


Yes this freedom struggle is never ending until success.



ito said:


> The problem is for any terror organization is Kashmir Valley is too small to hide. Indian Army knows every nook and corner, and there are lot of local Kashmiris that provide specific intelligence to Indian Army. Even Burhan Wani was hunted based on local intelligence.


Local intelligence you mean the 600 thousand troops along with BSF and police.

By the way , the wide spread demonstrations has very well shown who has got the local support.



ito said:


> Poor guy.


The heroic martyrdom of Wani is enough to prove who is so called poor and who is nothing but oppressor and killer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

ito said:


> The problem is for any terror organization is Kashmir Valley is too small to hide. Indian Army knows every nook and corner, and there are lot of local Kashmiris that provide specific intelligence to Indian Army. Even Burhan Wani was hunted based on local intelligence.


Doesn't matters nobody is fool to pick Arms until he is made to do so by denying his rights or unless somebody pampers him to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Its kind of ironic, since historically Ghazni's attempts to invade Kashmir failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Burhan Wani

Ranasikander said:


> Pakistanis always stood by Kashmir cause and people of Kashmir.
> 
> Actually, Kashmiri's are suffering sue to lack of leadership. Hurriyat Conference is a bunch of every tom dick and harry without any central leader. Every leader in hurriyat has a separate agenda.
> 
> Hurriyat conference has always failed to deliver and come up to the expectations of Kashmiri's.


Ordinary Pakistani have sympathies for Kashmir freedom fighters but the issue is not with Hurriat leadership. Hurriats wants freedom from India some of them wants to resolve this issue via talks, some of them believe on armed resistance but the basic purpose is freedom and opposition to India where there agenda unites.

Let me clear, Kashmiri freedom fighters cannot increase spectrum of their attacks in India due to massive pressure by Pakistani government because of their friendly relationships and mutual interests. I have an example of Pathankot attack when band of locals stormed a military base related to UJC, after that attack Paksitani government banned all offices and arrested he sympathizers of Kashmiri mujahideen.
So in short Pakistan is not in a position to support Kashmiri freedom fighters due to international pressure and backlash of mujahideen activities in Baluchistan province in the form of BLA and BRA elements. I hope you will understand my point.


----------



## Lord ZeN

Ranasikander said:


> The whole Kashmir is already showing this to killer Indian forces.



Just a small percentage of Sunni Muslims in the Valley surrounding Srinagar don't represent the whole Kashmir.

Kashmir also includes Jammu (Hindu Majority) and Ladakh (Buddhist majority) regions . The displaced Pandits and Shia Muslims of Valley are also very much part of Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

قناص said:


> Doesn't matters *nobody is fool to pick Arms until he is made to do so by denying his rights* or unless somebody pampers him to do so.


And what rights were denied to TTP terrorists killing Pakistani civilians?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I M Sikander

This is the real fruit of Wani martydom.
Well done Wani, you are bhagat singh of Kashmir.



M.A.R.S. said:


> Just a small percentage of Sunni Muslims in the Valley surrounding Srinagar don't represent the whole Kashmir.
> 
> Kashmir also includes Jammu (Hindu Majority) and Ladakh (Buddhist majority) regions . The displaced Pandits and Shia Muslims of Valley are also very much part of Kashmir.


Go and ask the Hindu pandits to arrange a public gathering which is even 10% of the peoplr gathered in wanis funeral in support of Indian brutal arm forces.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

قناص said:


> Yes,after grave is ready wait for 6 years to find Ghaznvi to fit in that,that too if he posts a picture of himself on social media or else grave will remain empty



Lol. Do u think IA has killed only those terrorists who have posted picture in social media?  

People here will find it hard to believe. But most of the intel against these terrorists are provided by local Kashmiris themselves.


----------



## Sine Nomine

Syama Ayas said:


> And what rights were denied to TTP terrorists killing Pakistani civilians?


They are pampered to do so and also Pakistan only went into FATA and Swat when already those illiterate tribes were enough brain washed by some of our old good friends to do so,but you know there is difference between killing unarmed civilians and facing armed to teeth soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Day 1 :







Day 30 :

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## G0dfather

Mehmood Ghaznavi bhai please delete your Facebook or any other social media account, nahi toh aap सूअर (pig) ki maut maare jaoge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thesolar65

He has girlfriend/s? I would advise him not to have one!! And not to quarrel with neighbors, not to steal from neighbors, not to have bad intention about others daughters etc...Can he do that?

And BTW, can we have a name who will succeed after him?


----------



## Lord ZeN

Ranasikander said:


> Go and ask the Hindu pandits to arrange a public gathering which is even 10% of the peoplr gathered in wanis funeral in support of Indian brutal arm forces.



Now why would i do that ? I'm no organiser of public gathering.

You do realise that Kashmir =
1) Jammu (Hindu Majority)
2) Ladakh (Buddhist majority) region
3) Kashmir Valley (Sunni majority consisting of 20% land area)

I agree that there are some serious problems in Kashmir Valley surrounding Srinagar but saying that the whole of Kashmir is in turmoil is just stupid.

Even the Kashmir Valley is divided into 2 ---
a) Pro Independence Urban Area ( mostly Srinagar and surrounding Areas)
b) Pro India rural Areas

Just because there is an Anti India gathering in Srinagar and surrounding region does not mean majority of Kashmiris are against us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Lol. Do u think IA has killed only those terrorists who have posted picture in social media?
> 
> People here will find it hard to believe. But most of the intel against these terrorists are provided by local Kashmir's themselves.


Tell me when did last time person of such huge fellowship was killed in Kashmir which brought unarmed locals against occupied armed to teeth forces.


----------



## Indian009

Any pic of new commander ??? 

Is he too planning to use "Social media" ???


----------



## Director General

Ghaznavi is belived to be the HM Division commander in Shopian.
Ghaznavi is regarded among Hizb as one of the most ineffective military commander although they recognize his political linkages.


----------



## Mustang06

I am pretty sure Salaudin with run out of commanders before IA runs out of bullets. 
On topic - Does anyone knows the shelf life of these scums in J&K these days?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Director General

@Jonah Arthur @Zarvan @Green Angel @Ranasikander @ ﻗﻨﺎﺹ 

We have already killed a Hizb commander named Ghaznavi.This will just be Ghaznavi-2 when he will be killed.

http://www.oneindia.com/2007/06/27/pak-hm-militant-ghaznavi-killed-1182960466.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

You can never suppress a nation's indigenous struggle for freedom with the barrel of a gun.
The Palestinian cause is a prime example for the deaf and dumb sitting cosily in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Dear 
*Mehmood Ghaznavi *

Don't Worry Hell Is Coming For You From Next Year Onwards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

RIP in advance to new commander.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barbarosa

Director General said:


> @Jonah Arthur @Zarvan @Green Angel @Ranasikander @ ﻗﻨﺎﺹ
> 
> We have already killed a Hizb commander named Ghaznavi.This will just be Ghaznavi-2 when he will be killed.
> 
> http://www.oneindia.com/2007/06/27/pak-hm-militant-ghaznavi-killed-1182960466.html


wrong history, He was died on his nature death in Ghazni Afghanistan.


----------



## cerberus

Windjammer said:


> You can never suppress a nation's indigenous struggle for freedom with the barrel of a gun.
> The Palestinian cause is a prime example for the deaf and dumb sitting cosily in Delhi.


Palestine Is Alien Cause To Kashmir 

Kashmir And India Is Culturally Part Same Multi ethnic Society 

Kashmiri pandits Are Face of This Multicultural And Multiethnic Society 

Amarnath Which is Old As 300 BCE When Islam Not Existed is Culturally Part Of Kashmiri Culture 

India History With Kashmir Is 6000 years Old


----------



## Director General

قناص said:


> Tell me when did last time person of such huge fellowship was killed in Kashmir which brought unarmed locals against occupied armed to teeth forces.


Large presence in funerals of killed terrorists folowed by protesrs is common in Kashmir for decades.
The largest crowd seen ever in Kashmir was when Ashfaq Wani was in killed in 1990.
Massive crowds and protesrs were seen in funeral of Abu Hanzallah(1998), Ghazi Baba(2003), Abu Qasim(2014).
So this is nothing new


----------



## AKD

Don't worry His True Place will be an unmarked Grave.


----------



## Suff Shikan

*Her Simt Machalti Kirno Nay Ab Soon-e-Shab-e-Gham Tor Dya*
*Ab Jaag Uthay Hain Deewanay Dunya Ko Jaga Ker Dum Lenga*
*Yeh Baat Ayaan Hai Dunya Per Hum Phool Bhi Hain Talwar Bhi Hain
Ya Bazm-e-Jahan Mehkain Gay Ya Khoon Main Naha Ker Dum Lengay

Socha Hai Kafeel Ab Kuch Bhi Ho Har Haal Mai Apna Haq Lengay...
Izzat Say Jiye Tu Jee Lengay Ya Jaam-E-Shahadat Pii Lengay..*


----------



## Director General

barbarosa said:


> wrong history, He was died on his nature death in Ghazni Afghanistan.


LMAO.That was the ruler Ghaznavi of 10th century.I am talking about top Hizbul Commander Ghaznavi who was killed by Indian Army in 2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barbarosa

cerberus said:


> Dear
> *Mehmood Ghaznavi *
> 
> Don't Worry Hell Is Coming For You From Next Year Onwards


Kafeer hay to tawar peh karta hay bharosa
Momeen hay to bey tegh hee larta hay sepahi. Iqbal.


----------



## Sneaker

Dead man walking, errr, Dead man hiding would be appropriate...


----------



## Windjammer

cerberus said:


> Palestine Is Alien Cause To Kashmir
> 
> Kashmir And India Is Culturally Part Same Multi ethnic Society
> 
> Kashmiri pandits Are Face of This Multicultural And Multiethnic Society
> 
> Amarnath Which is Old As 300 BCE When Islam Not Existed is Culturally Part Of Kashmiri Culture
> 
> India History With Kashmir Is 6000 years Old



*And India has to deploy several hundred thousand troops to maintain this historical relation with Kashmir. Enough said. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samrat420

Isko bhi milegi aazaadi.. Hum de ke rahenge aazaadi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerberus

Windjammer said:


> And India has to deploy several hundred thousand troops to maintain this historical relation with Kashmir. Enough said.


India Forces Deployed At LOC And Border Areas Not in valley Were you Invaded in 1999 
@Joe Shearer guide you more By going on Image I doubt He will Take Interest


----------



## egodoc222

It's like a human sacrifice!
When sons and daughters of separatist leaders enjoy better life, these guys from poor families are brain washed in doing this!


----------



## Samrat420

barbarosa said:


> Kafeer hay to tawar peh karta hay bharosa
> Momeen hay to bey tegh hee larta hay sepahi. Iqbal.



Matlab Teri saari army kaafir hai.. Bey tegh to larnay kabhi aayi hi nhi aaj tak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Suff Shikan said:


> *Her Simt Machalti Kirno Nay Ab Soon-e-Shab-e-Gham Tor Dya*
> *Ab Jaag Uthay Hain Deewanay Dunya Ko Jaga Ker Dum Lenga*
> *Yeh Baat Ayaan Hai Dunya Per Hum Phool Bhi Hain Talwar Bhi Hain*
> *Ya Bazm-e-Jahan Mehkain Gay Ya Khoon Main Naha Ker Dum Lengay*
> *Socha Hai Kafeel Ab Kuch Bhi Ho Har Haal Mai Apna Haq Lengay...*
> *Izzat Say Jiye Tu Jee Lengay Ya Jaam-E-Shahadat Pii Lengay..*


_*एक नहीं दो नहीं करो बीसों समझौते, पर स्वतन्त्र भारत का मस्तक नहीं झुकेगा ।*_
*
*
_*अगणित बलिदानो से अर्जित यह स्वतन्त्रता, अश्रु स्वेद शोणित से सिंचित यह स्वतन्त्रता । 
त्याग तेज तपबल से रक्षित यह स्वतन्त्रता, दु:खी मनुजता के हित अर्पित यह स्वतन्त्रता ।*_
*
*
_*इसे मिटाने की साजिश करने वालों से कह दो, चिनगारी का खेल बुरा होता है । 
औरों के घर आग लगाने का जो सपना, वो अपने ही घर में सदा खरा होता है ।*_
*
*
_*अपने ही हाथों तुम अपनी कब्र ना खोदो, अपने पैरों आप कुल्हाडी नहीं चलाओ। 
ओ नादान पडोसी अपनी आँखे खोलो, आजादी अनमोल ना इसका मोल लगाओ।*_
*
*
_*पर तुम क्या जानो आजादी क्या होती है? तुम्हे मुफ़्त में मिली न कीमत गयी चुकाई । 
अंग्रेजों के बल पर दो टुकडे पाये हैं, माँ को खंडित करते तुमको लाज ना आई ?*_
*
*
_*अमरीकी शस्त्रों से अपनी आजादी को दुनिया में कायम रख लोगे, यह मत समझो । 
दस बीस अरब डालर लेकर आने वाली बरबादी से तुम बच लोगे यह मत समझो ।*_
*
*
_*धमकी, जिहाद के नारों से, हथियारों से कश्मीर कभी हथिया लोगे यह मत समझो ।
हमलो से, अत्याचारों से, संहारों से भारत का शीष झुका लोगे यह मत समझो ।*_
*
*
_*जब तक गंगा मे धार, सिंधु मे ज्वार, अग्नि में जलन, सूर्य में तपन शेष,
स्वातन्त्र्य समर की वेदी पर अर्पित होंगे अगणित जीवन यौवन अशेष ।*_
*
*
_*अमरीका क्या संसार भले ही हो विरुद्ध, काश्मीर पर भारत का सर नही झुकेगा 
एक नहीं दो नहीं करो बीसों समझौते, पर स्वतन्त्र भारत का निश्चय नहीं रुकेगा ।*_
*
*
_*कवी एवं वक्ता - माननीय श्री अटलबिहारी वाजपेयी *_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AKD

egodoc222 said:


> It's like a human sacrifice!
> When sons and daughters of separatist leaders enjoy better life, these guys from poor families are brain washed in doing this!


Yes, Recently read this post on internet

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Green Angel

Indians are getting Overconfident in this discussion...... 

Really many castles have been built in air already....


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Jamwal's

Fake Ghaznavi will die a Real death.

I doubt if he could reach the average life of a Kashmiri terrorists and hope that he don't cry like a kid like Burhan when he was killed.


----------



## Windjammer

cerberus said:


> India Forces Deployed At LOC And Border Areas Not in valley Were you Invaded in 1999


So you are just here to make tall claims without knowing ABC of the basic facts.
Here's a brief history lesson for you.... the highest number of casualties recorded in Indian occupied Kashmir was in 1997.....long before 1999.


----------



## kaykay

His real name is Sarbaj bhat and he is from Tral.....soon he'll join Burhan Wani in hell...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cerberus

Windjammer said:


> So you are just here to make tall claims without knowing ABC of the basic facts.
> Here's a brief history lesson for you.... the highest number of casualties recorded in Indian occupied Kashmir was in 1997.....long before 1999.


So Uptill 30+ People Died in Kashmir Do Know More People Died In India In On going Seasonal Monsoon Floods or Haryana Reservation Unrest Google it


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## YouGotRouged

So will this guy's remains be used to fertilize the soil for the growth of tomatoes, potatoes, onions, or wheat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

cerberus said:


>



You people are good with cartoons but.....
A picture is equal to a thousand words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

ghazi52 said:


>










Windjammer said:


> You people are good with cartoons but.....
> A picture is equal to a thousand words.



















@Windjammer @ghazi52 I Can Post Such Pics Forever if Mods Permit Me

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer

cerberus said:


> @Windjammer I Can Post Such Pics Forever if Mods Permit Me



Four people seeking independence, 
You are desperate to prove your worth. 

Here, now try to match this, Pakistani flags all over Indian Occupied Kashmir.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## barbarosa

Death is not issue for Muslims,we always pray to God for that death which occur by the hand of kafeer. We are proud of that death.Death will come surely but by the hand of kafeer is a gift of God.


----------



## cerberus

Windjammer said:


> Four people seeking independence,
> You are desperate to prove your worth.
> 
> Here, now try to match this, Pakistani flags all over Indian Occupied Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sinnerman108

jaiind said:


> after ghaznavi,is it babur or tuglak??



Awwwwwwww 

you could do better, considering there is a longer list of foreigners who rode .. i mean rules mother india.


----------



## ghazi52

Running from Kashmir


----------



## jaiind

Sinnerman108 said:


> Awwwwwwww
> 
> you could do better, considering there is a longer list of foreigners who rode .. i mean rules mother india.


even if you put your name as babur or akbar which doesnt make you a invador or ruler of india.


----------



## ghazi52

The Pakistani flags were waved in Anantnag by senior separatist leader Shabir Ahmad Shah and his supporters.

Kashmir: Separatist leader Shabir Ahmad Shah and two other arrested after wavingPakistani flags in a rally held in Anantnag area of Jammu and Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

@ghazi52 See the Sentiment of This Innocent girl

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer

cerberus said:


>



Your idiocy has no bounds, l posted pictures of Pakistani flags in IOK, and look what you come up with......looser,
There are plenty images of Khalistani flags too but forget that.....here another Pakistani flag ,,,,in Assam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## cerberus

Windjammer said:


> Your idiocy has no bounds, l posted pictures of Pakistani flags in IOK, and look what you come up with......looser,
> There are plenty images of Khalistani flags too but forget that.....here another Pakistani flag ,,,,in Assam.



Washow Bugti Baloch on Twitter: "Watch, how Pakistan army is burning houses of Baloch Ppl, Pakistan doesn't want Baloch, she only wants #Baloch land ...


















Pakistan: Rampant Killings of Shia by Extremists







ghazi52 said:


>

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## A.M.

In my mind, there are no differences between TTP and Kashmiri fighters. They are both part of the same quicksand that continues to hold Pakistan back.

The sooner we get rid of these Terrorists or stop supporting them unequivocally, the sooner Pakistan can get moving again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerberus



Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mueeztheman

The name is perfect. I am sure he will fill the other Mahmud Ghaznavis boots and become the new Budd-Shikan



cerberus said:


>


A Baloch "nation" would be worse than the Congo in terms of poverty and they would come back within a few years.


----------



## Tshering22

What a sad day. Locals are celebrating here on PDF as if the man is going to be a Google CEO.

I feel sad thathis parents couldn't teach him to be a better man. He could have done so much more with his life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cerberus

Windjammer said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Jonah Arthur said:


> @Horus @Zarvan @The Sandman @Windjammer @Tipu7


May Allah bless him and protect him in his fight against the occupying forces.


----------



## war&peace

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Welcome to India
> 
> Indian Army, let's have another grave ready.


For Narendra Modi? But don't you burn your deads?


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

war&peace said:


> For Narendra Modi? But don't you burn your deads?





Quit trying to have sense of humour, which you very much clearly lack.


----------



## war&peace

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Quit trying to have sense of humour, which you very much clearly lack.


I know it hurts you....But I just let it burn burn burn 
I hope the second emoji was more literal than figurative in your reactionary comment.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

war&peace said:


> I know it hurts you....But I just let is burn burn burn
> I hope the second emoji was more literal than figurative in your reactionary comment.


----------



## itachii

Jonah Arthur said:


> This is the first time i saw maximum Pakistanis supporting Kashmiri freedom fighters, it was not possible without the supreme sacrifice of young Burhan.
> I hope common Pakistani will understand the ground reality of Kashmir and sacrifices of innocent youngsters for freedom.



Isn't this the first time Maximum Indians are supporting IA in kashmir and are hell bent in erasing the traitors from its land ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manas

Mehmood Ghaznavi , be a martyr soon .


----------



## war&peace

Mehmood Ghanzavi is such a beautiful NAME...

May Allah bless him with success


----------



## Burhan Wani

itachii said:


> Isn't this the first time Maximum Indians are supporting IA in kashmir and are hell bent in erasing the traitors from its land ??


The time will come when maximum Indians will protest at Delhi to quit IA from Kashmir just like Americans protest in front of Whitehouse. Trust me.


----------



## Pride

This is how Pakistan's downfall started in past and continuing when people like Edhi is remembered once a while and terrorists like Wani and Ghazanvi are praised with open heart. RIP in advance kid! You could have done better in life like Syed Salahuddin's sons who has chosen you for 72 virgins unlike his sons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

May he serve the resistance well.


----------



## ranjeet

ghazi52 said:


> The Pakistani flags were waved in Anantnag by senior separatist leader Shabir Ahmad Shah and his supporters.
> 
> Kashmir: Separatist leader Shabir Ahmad Shah and two other arrested after wavingPakistani flags in a rally held in Anantnag area of Jammu and Kashmir.



This is what Kashmiris did to Shabir Ahmad Shah few years ago. From what I heard he begged J&K Police to save him from Kashmiri awam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii

Jonah Arthur said:


> The time will come when maximum Indians will protest at Delhi to quit IA from Kashmir just like Americans protest in front of Whitehouse. Trust me.



That was a routine exercise in JNU at the heart of delhi. but, this time entire nation turned against JNU. They could no longer dare to exercise the feat again


----------



## Windows 10

He will be in unmarked grave soon the way burhan wani and his brother aiwan wani rested. His life is limited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharpshooter12

M.A.R.S. said:


> Now why would i do that ? I'm no organiser of public gathering.
> 
> You do realise that Kashmir =
> 1) Jammu (Hindu Majority)
> 2) Ladakh (Buddhist majority) region
> 3) Kashmir Valley (Sunni majority consisting of 20% land area)
> 
> I agree that there are some serious problems in Kashmir Valley surrounding Srinagar but saying that the whole of Kashmir is in turmoil is just stupid.
> 
> Even the Kashmir Valley is divided into 2 ---
> a) Pro Independence Urban Area ( mostly Srinagar and surrounding Areas)
> b) Pro India rural Areas
> 
> Just because there is an Anti India gathering in Srinagar and surrounding region does not mean majority of Kashmiris are against us.


You do realize that Ladakh has a population of 0.3 million and Kashmir Valley 7 Million. So even if the whole Ladakhi population supports you they form exactly what percentage of the population. 

As for Jammu which has 5.3 million population, yes it is Hindu majority but only with a 65-30 ratio. Unlike Kashmir valley which has 97 percent muslim population. So the 30 percent muslim population means 2 million people of Jammu are not in love with India either. 

So of all the divisions in Indian occupied J&K 9 Million are muslims and about 3.5 million are non-muslims. You can see the difference for yourself. 

As for your Shia theory, by the Indian estimates there is 1.5 million Shia population in J&K but do you think all of them are pro-India? If that was the case then why Abaas Ansari of ittehad ul musalmeen was made the head of Hurriyet conference? 

Pro India Rural Areas??? Oh please don't get me started on that.


----------



## manojb

Can someone post pictures of future 'martyr' just to confirm the id when he is hunted down

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pandora

Tum kitnay wani maro gay har ghar say wani niklay ga 

Freedom struggle will continue.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

smuhs1 said:


> Tum kitnay wani maro gay har ghar say wani niklay ga
> 
> Freedom struggle will continue.



Sure, keep sending. No one is stopping you lot. We are glad to kill the pigs you send across.

What hurts more though? Is it the fact that guys Wani don't last long or the fact that he died drunk, shitting himself and crying like a little pig?


----------



## Daghalodi

Insha Allah ..Indian occupied Kashmir and Palestine will be free.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Sure, keep sending. No one is stopping you lot. We are glad to kill the pigs you send across.
> 
> What hurts more though? Is it the fact that guys Wani don't last long or the fact that he died drunk, shitting himself and crying like a little pig?



We didnt send him he and his friends are pure home grown freedom fighters.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

smuhs1 said:


> We didnt send him he and his friends are pure home grown freedom fighters.



Home grown terrorists pigs or imported terrorist pigs...who cares. They will squeal like little pigs and meet the same fate.

The sheer incompetence of these terrorists is incredible. All they achieved in life and death and more and more death of Kashmiri's in Valley.

Ask them terrorists to come out of Valley and ply their trade, you will see the reality of their support


----------



## Pandora

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Home grown terrorists pigs or imported terrorist pigs...who cares. They will squeal like little pigs and meet the same fate.
> 
> The sheer incompetence of these terrorists is incredible. All they achieved in life and death and more and more death of Kashmiri's in Valley.
> 
> Ask them terrorists to come out of Valley and ply their trade, you will see the reality of their support



How many Indian pigs they slaughtered recently hope you didnt lost count.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

smuhs1 said:


> How many Indian pigs they slaughtered recently hope you didnt lost count.



Wani was an Indian Pig and we gladly slaughtered this pig.
And there were few more Indian pigs who got into tussle with the police and lost their lives.

All in all a bad few days for Indian Pigs


----------



## Nilgiri

Ghaznavi....well at least the name brings a certain flair to it the time 

The theme song regarding the militant/terrorist commanders:


----------



## war&peace

AKD said:


> No,for the *pig* Ghaznavi


Please check this troll for using abusive language @waz @Khafee



Nilgiri said:


> Ghaznavi....well at least the name brings a certain flair to it the time
> 
> The theme song regarding the militant/terrorist commanders:


Mehmood Ghaznavi was one of the best leaders and he went out of his way and duty to bring peace to the subcontinent.


----------



## gayMo

BRAVO_ said:


> Every one knows ISI has stopped proving any support to Kahsmiri Mujahideens, but still if the movement is flourishing day by day it mean ordinary kashmiri public is supporting the movement and same gesture we have observed on Wani's funeral


Then why are hizbul leadership hiding in Azad Kashmir still


----------



## Nilgiri

war&peace said:


> Mehmood Ghaznavi was one of the best leaders and he went out of his way and duty to bring peace to the subcontinent.



We can disagree on many things, but I sincerely dont think this Ghaznavi will light anything close to what the historic Ghaznavi was able to accomplish.

For one I doubt this new Ghaznavi will be able to have large number of Hindus in his army like the old one


----------



## war&peace

Nilgiri said:


> We can disagree on many things, but I sincerely dont think this Ghaznavi will light anything close to what the historic Ghaznavi was able to accomplish.
> 
> For one I doubt this new Ghaznavi will be able to have large number of Hindus in his army like the old one


He will follow in his footsteps. Of course he is not a king or a general but a freedom fighter with limited resources but what he can match or even excel is the dedication, leadership skills and passion. Do not judge people for their resources and number of generals serving under them but how great is their cause. And this Mehmood Ghaznavi has surely got a greater cause than the historical figure.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Sure, keep sending. No one is stopping you lot. We are glad to kill the pigs you send across.
> 
> What hurts more though? Is it the fact that guys Wani don't last long or the fact that he died drunk, shitting himself and crying like a little pig?


Bagdesh ajadi mangey Pak se to ye aun ka haq
Kasmiri ajadi mangey India se to woo terrorist

Bhagat sing gorey se ajadi mangey to woo terrorist
Bhagat sing ajadi maney indian k li ato woo freedom fighter


----------



## DesiGuy1403

war&peace said:


> Please check this troll for using abusive language @waz @Khafee



@waz please confirm if support for terrorists is allowed on the forum. I thought it went against the forum rules?

The deprecation of terrorists is a must, irrespective of our individual goals. Otherwise one will see a day when Indian posters here would guise the terrorists killing your people as freedom fighters and support them.

Terrorists are terrorists, whether they kill Pakistani people or Indian.



Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Bagdesh ajadi mangey Pak se to ye aun ka haq
> Kasmiri ajadi mangey India se to woo terrorist
> 
> Bhagat sing gorey se ajadi mangey to woo terrorist
> Bhagat sing ajadi maney indian k li ato woo freedom fighetr



Yes sir, history is written by winners..

lesson is, win something and write history, until them, as per forum rules here, these pigs are nothing but terrorists who kill the security forces and their own people.


----------



## Nilgiri

war&peace said:


> He will follow in his footsteps. Of course he is not a king or a general but a freedom fighter with limited resources but what he can match or even excel is the dedication, leadership skills and passion. Do not judge people for their resources and number of generals serving under them but how great is their cause. And this Mehmood Ghaznavi has surely got a greater cause than the historical figure.



Well let him give his best, we will give our best and may best man win


----------



## BRAVO_

gayMo said:


> Then why are hizbul leadership hiding in *** still


what leader ship??? your people have posted hundred of post saying .. they have finished hizb, killed all famous leaders posted picture and posters of famous hizb leader who have been killed. and there you are ... asking me about hizb leadership..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Nilgiri said:


> Well let him give his best, we will give our best and may best man win


He will win in sha Allah and this struggle will result in freedom of Kashmir and break up of the terrorist army.


----------



## war&peace

DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...protests-jk-police-mob-wife-daughter-2909685/
> 
> yeah buddy...look at what the "freedom fighters" are doing to their own people.
> these pigs attacked a woman and her daughter.
> 
> And yet you lot support them.
> 
> I feel sorry for you lot. You will end up like Syrians or Iraqis and you don't even realize it.
> 
> as far as this new pig, don't worry, our muslim brothers in Kashmir will take care of him as they have done with other pigs.
> 
> Lastly, supporting people who went and beat up a woman and her daughter?!
> The depths you have fallen to is disgraceful.


Abusive language and rubbish. Kashmiri freedom fighters are waging Jihad against indian occupation army of murderers and rapists and Mujahideen will rip through them. Now it is time for govt of Pakistan to step up its effort to defeat the terrorist state.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Nilgiri said:


> Problem is god hasn't willed it so far



Why would god wide with pigs who went to a house and hurt a woman and her daughter - especially after checking that the man of the house was not in?

Only devil would support such cowardly pigs.


----------



## war&peace

Nilgiri said:


> Problem is god hasn't willed it so far. But you are free to hope that will change (and we have certain hopes on our side as well....but I wont digress into those)
> 
> Indian forces will arrange the meeting so such commanders can ask their god why it turned out the way it did.


You desperation shows that something is happening and I can feel you spewing hot puffs out of the intrinisic fear; the same fear that is making you read and comment here. If it was not the case, you would have not bothered to comment here.


----------



## OB909Alpha

_This reminds me an old saying of urdu. "Asaan se Giray Khujoor mein Atkay". If anyone knows about Mehmood Ghaznavi can get my words. Let's see how india tackles this young man. _


----------



## DesiGuy1403

OB909Alpha said:


> _This reminds me an old saying of urdu. "Asaan se Giray Khujoor mein Atkay". If anyone knows about Mehmood Ghaznavi can get my words. Let's see how india tackles this young man. _



We will deal with this pig the same way we have dealt with the other pigs before him.

Right before our security guys take him out, this pig Ghaznavi will shit himself and cry like a little girl begging for his life, just like how your other "young man" Wani did


----------



## DesiGuy1403

war&peace said:


> Using abusive language shows that you have weak arguments and you cannot control your emotions and shivering...which normally happens if you have been *drinking dirty water and unhygienic food and studied in mandir school*...it is not unusual but they Mujahideens will kill the terrorist and rapist army and they will keep doing it until each of indian army low iq terrorist has been killed.



@waz @Oscar
Can you please look into this.


For the reply, Good day to you buddy. Looks like you have now reached a point where further discussion will only invite more ridicule from you about my religion.
*So, please carry on. Burn your own house in hope mine catches fire...That will show me *


----------



## Psychic

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Right before our security guys take him out, this pig Ghaznavi will shit himself and cry like a little girl begging for his life, just like how your other "young man" Wani did


So, you really believe that Wani cried and begged for his life? 

Shows your intellect.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153883273201939


----------



## war&peace

DesiGuy1403 said:


> @waz @Oscar
> Can you please look into this.
> 
> 
> For the reply, Good day to you buddy. Looks like you have now reached a point where further discussion will only invite more ridicule from you about my religion.
> *So, please carry on. Burn your own house in hope mine catches fire...That will show me *


I did not ridicule your religion but you have been actually ridiculing my religion and used abusive language again and again and all the post are here to read that you have called a mujahid and a freedom fighter pig many times
@Horus please take care of this troll.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

war&peace said:


> I did not ridicule your religion but you are actually ridiculed the religion and used abusive language again and again and all the post are here to read that you have called a mujahid and a freedom fighter pig many times
> @Horus please take care of this troll.



@Horus please do look into it.
This poster has been supporting terrorists who kill our security personal. also, please do clarify PDF rules on supporting terrorists.

And calling terrorists as pigs is the best thing I can do. Why don't you go through the threads where your own country men addressed the terrorists who attacked your schools with much worse words.

Why the duplicity?

And you abused my religion by the comment, which I highlighted.
You are a racist and am waiting on mods to clarify.


----------



## Psychic

DesiGuy1403 said:


> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...protests-jk-police-mob-wife-daughter-2909685/
> 
> yeah buddy...look at what the "freedom fighters" are doing to their own people.
> these pigs attacked a woman and her daughter.
> 
> And yet you lot support them.
> 
> I feel sorry for you lot. You will end up like Syrians or Iraqis and you don't even realize it.
> 
> as far as this new pig, don't worry, our muslim brothers in Kashmir will take care of him as they have done with other pigs.
> 
> Lastly, supporting people who went and beat up a woman and her daughter?!
> The depths you have fallen to is disgraceful.


And what are you trying to prove by citing an isolated incident?
Do you want me to tell the number of Kashmiris killed, raped, tortured and missing at the hands of Indian occupation forces?
He survived for six or seven years because of the massive support and shelter of the local Kashmiris. As of now, 40 unarmed protesters have been killed....the same terror tactics which every occupier employs.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Psychic said:


> And what are you trying to prove by citing an isolated incident?
> Do you want me to tell the number of Kashmiris killed, raped, tortured and missing at the hands of Indian occupation forces?
> He survived for six or seven years because of the massive support and shelter of the local Kashmiris. As of now, 40 unarmed protesters have been killed....the same terror tactics which every occupier employs.



Basically what it boils down to is that the people who kill innocents in Pakistan are terrorists
BUT
the people who kill innocents in India are "freedom fighters"

Thanks for confirming the duplicity.


----------



## war&peace

DesiGuy1403 said:


> @Horus please do look into it.
> This poster has been supporting terrorists who kill our security personal. also, please do clarify PDF rules on supporting terrorists.
> 
> And calling terrorists as pigs is the best thing I can do. Why don't you go through the threads where your own country men addressed the terrorists who attacked your schools with much worse words.
> 
> Why the duplicity?
> 
> And you abused my religion by the comment, which I highlighted.
> You are a racist and am waiting on mods to clarify.


Kashmiri freedom fighter are not terrorists but Indian army is and @Horus himself created the thread for Wani to whom you have been calling pig several times. I know the pdf rules more than you and it is Pakistan Defence Forum and Pakistan as a state supports Kashmirs freedom struggle and recognises them as freedom fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gayMo

BRAVO_ said:


> what leader ship??? your people have posted hundred of post saying .. they have finished hizb, killed all famous leaders posted picture and posters of famous hizb leader who have been killed. and there you are ... asking me about hizb leadership..


Syed Salahuddin. Claims qill be made as part of psy ops but reality is different. I am the first to accept thta we are at back foot now. And we have to see how we can pull this back. Making stupid claims like most indian and pakistanis on this forum.is a waste of time. I want to engage in realistic conversation because lets all accept whatever we say here does not make any difference to anyone anywhere


----------



## DesiGuy1403

war&peace said:


> Kashmiri freedom fighter are not terrorists but Indian army is and @Horus himself created the thread for Wani to whom you have been calling pig several times. I know the pdf rules more than you and it is Pakistan Defence Forum and Pakistan as a state supports Kashmirs freedom struggle and recognises them as freedom fighters.



Are you accepting that Pakistan as a state supports and sponsors terrorism in India?

Thanks for confirming it.


----------



## war&peace

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Are you accepting that Pakistan as a state supports and sponsors the terrorism in India?
> 
> Thanks for confirming it.


Kashmir is not part of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psychic

DesiGuy1403 said:


> please do look into it.
> This poster has been supporting terrorists who kill our security personal. also, please do clarify PDF rules on supporting terrorists.


We don't hold your occupation forces that high either...


DesiGuy1403 said:


> And calling terrorists as pigs is the best thing I can do. Why don't you go through the threads where your own country men addressed the terrorists who attacked your schools with much worse words.


Absurd comparison.
Going by your logic, the French resistance, Polish resistance, Algerian resistance, the Viet Cong, all are terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

war&peace said:


> Kashmir is not part of India



last I checked it is indian govt's writ that runs in Kashmir.

so, it belongs to us. I know it's hard for you to digest this fact.

again, thx for confirming that you support terrorists.



Psychic said:


> We don't hold your occupation forces any higher than the "terrorists".
> 
> Absurd comparison.
> Going by your logic, the French resistance, Polish resistance, Algerian resistance, the Viet Cong, all are terrorists.



Can I say I don't hold your forces any higher than the "terrorists" who killed your school kids? Or would that get your goat?

regarding the absurd comparison, again I ask, what do u make of the resistance that is killing your school kids? Are they freedom fighters using your logic or terrorists using my logic?


----------



## Psychic

DesiGuy1403 said:


> last I checked it is indian govt's writ that runs in Kashmir


Yeah it also runs in the 40pc which is known as AJK.
Again the writ doesn't prove anything, the French had their writ in Algeria and Vietnam as well, now go figure what happened to their writ.

/Quote [ so, it belongs to us. I know it's hard for you to digest this fact.] /Unquote
What a gem.



DesiGuy1403 said:


> again, thx for confirming that you support terrorists.


Your terrorist is my freedom fighter, that is more or less what Ronald Regan said a few decades ago.

/Quote [Can I say I don't hold your forces any higher than the "terrorists" who killed your school kids? Or would that get your goat? ] /Unquote
You can say whatever you want, after all most of the Indians say rubbish all the time. Again comparing someone who followed the rules of engagement with the mass murderers of children shows your intellect (Apples and oranges).

Quote/ [regarding the absurd comparison, again I ask, what do u make of the resistance that is killing your school kids?] /Unquote
Ask me this question when Hizb ul Mujahideen does something similar, as of now, they specifically target the combatants, with a rare exception or so. 
Hizb ul Mujahideen are as legitimate as the French resistance.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Psychic said:


> Yeah it also runs in the 40pc which is known as AJK.
> Again the writ doesn't prove anything, the French had their writ in Algeria and Vietnam as well, now go figure what happened to their writ.



You can keep it. We don't want it.
we are talking about the land that is in our control and not yours.
What you do to your people is not my concern.



Psychic said:


> Your terrorist is my freedom fighter, that is more or less what Ronald Regan said a few decades ago.



So, you are saying that the terrorists who killed your school children are "freedom fighters"?!!
Sorry, I don't agree with you. For me, they are terrorists, period.



Psychic said:


> Ask me this question when Hizb ul Mujahideen does something similar, as of now, they specifically target the combatants, with a rare exception or so.
> Hizb ul Mujahideen are as legitimate as the French resistance.



WOW...I guess the genocide of Kashmiri Pandits was an imagination, right? The rape of young woman and pillaging and destruction of property is all what freedom fighters do.
Like I said, your sick mentality was revealed when you called the people who killed your own school children as "freedom fighters"!!

absolutely disgusting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Psychic

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Basically what it boils down to is that the people who kill innocents in Pakistan are terrorists
> BUT
> the people who kill innocents in India are "freedom fighters"
> 
> Thanks for confirming the duplicity.


The people who kill innocents in Indian held Kashmir are your security forces, now go figure what are they according to your definition of terrorism.


----------



## Nilgiri

war&peace said:


> You desperation shows that something is happening and I can feel you spewing hot puffs out of the intrinisic fear; the same fear that is making you read and comment here. If it was not the case, you would have not bothered to comment here.



I don't see any part of Indian Kashmir being taken away or seceding. I do see a lot of terrorists being killed...along with their high value commanders. So I go by evidence.

Kashmiris are welcome to indulge in peaceful separatism within reason (its why the Kashmiri separatist leaders even have Indian passports....even after they call for the Kashmiri people to not participate in Indian elections....that a full two thirds do not listen to each time).

However when anyone raises a gun to try to violently force the issue....they will be met with violence in return. India is not in a hazy Gandhian-Nehruvian state of mind anymore. Each bullet fired against us will be met with 10.

We have no fear about anything related to Kashmiris separating. 65% of them take part in Indian elections (federal and state)....sizeable numbers are employed by Indian companies, are reliant on Indian tourism and investment and are directly employed in Indian security services as well.

We will deal with the peaceful rogue elements peacefully (and crush them through debate and evidence) and also deal with the violent elements (who often come across the LoC) by violent means as well. Its up to each person to decide how they want to interact with the Indian state and what limit to set for themselves....we will respond accordingly. It is this mature philosophy that has resulted in Kashmir becoming an integral part of India....compared to Bangladesh where a mass genocide by the Pakistani military created the main reason for the breaking up of Pakistan as it was conceived in 1947.

Compare the 3 million innocents killed that Bangladesh says compared to this (and the trend and duration of both):









DesiGuy1403 said:


> Why would god wide with pigs who went to a house and hurt a woman and her daughter - especially after checking that the man of the house was not in?
> 
> Only devil would support such cowardly pigs.



I get your reasoning bro, but watch the language. Friendly reminder of which forum we are in.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Psychic said:


> The people who kill innocents in Indian held Kashmir are your security forces, now go figure what are they according to your definition of terrorism.



Wani was killing police and CRPF personal who were Kashmiri muslims themselves.
OR
Did you not realize that fact?!!

What are you talking about?

You are supporting people who committed genocide of Pandits and now are claiming that people should respect these pigs?!!

Have some shame. Why are you supporting devils who are killing your own little school kids?!!


----------



## Psychic

DesiGuy1403 said:


> So, you are saying that the terrorists who killed your school children are "freedom fighters"?!!
> Sorry, I don't agree with you. For me, they are terrorists, period.


I can't argue with dimwits like you who can't tell an apple apart from an orange.


DesiGuy1403 said:


> WOW...I guess the genocide of Kashmiri Pandits was an imagination, right? The rape of young woman and pillaging and destruction of property is all what freedom fighters do.
> Like I said, your sick mentality was revealed when you called the people who killed your own school children as "freedom fighters"!!


That was the nature of the war, I have no time to preach morality as none was displayed by the Indian security forces either. Either grow a pair to call the US, UK, India ,French resistance and Viet cong all terrorists or shut up.
Civilians die at the hands of regular armies as well, either call them terrorists or keep quite.


DesiGuy1403 said:


> we are talking about the land that is in our control and not yours.


So? Everything's in black and white?

No point in continuing this debate since you refuse to tell apples apart from oranges.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Psychic said:


> I can't argue with dimwits like you who can't tell an apple apart from an orange.



I will continue to argue with dimwits like you to make you understand the similarities between apples from different countries



Psychic said:


> That was the nature of the war, I have no time to preach morality as none was displayed by the Indian security forces either. Either grow a pair to call the US, UK, India ,French resistance and Viet cong all terrorists or shut up.
> Civilians die at the hands of regular armies as well, either call them terrorists or keep quite.



Nice justification for genocide.
basically what you are saying is any crime committed by terrorists is ok as long as "YOU" support them, right?

Thanks for confirming it.



Psychic said:


> So? Everything's in black and white?
> 
> No point in continuing this debate since you refuse to tell apples apart from oranges.



Yes. For me it's black or White.
That's why I condemn any terrorist attack anywhere in the world.
I will weep for victims of terrorism in Pakistan as I would for victims in India.
Unlike you, I am pretty clear in my views on terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Psychic

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Wani was killing police and CRPF personal who were Kashmiri muslims themselves.
> OR
> Did you not realize that fact?!!


They were uniformed personnel and were involved in the killing of the militants. They were what is called "collaborators" in terms of guerrilla warfare.


DesiGuy1403 said:


> You are supporting people who committed genocide of Pandits and now are claiming that people should respect these pigs?!!


You are supporting the occupation forces which have killed 40 unarmed protesters in the past few days and which have killed more than 70,000 civilians till now


DesiGuy1403 said:


> Why are you supporting devils who are killing your own little school kids?!!


Yeah Hizb ul mujahidden attacked the school in Peshawar, I believe you.
.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Psychic said:


> They were uniformed personnel and were involved in the killing of the militants. They were what is called "collaborators" in terms of guerrilla warfare.



Supporting killing of uniformed personal is not allowed on PDF.
Or does the rules change when it's Pakistani personal getting killed to Indian?



Psychic said:


> You are supporting the occupation forces which have killed 40 unarmed protectors in the past few days and which have killed more than 70,000 civilians till now



No one asked them to come out and attack police, who incidentally are Kashmiri muslims themselves.
Btw, want to state the statistics of how many your military killed inside Pakistan over the years?



Psychic said:


> Yeah Hizb ul mujahidden attacked the school in Peshawar, I believe you.



They have same ideology, just different names. The same sick mentality resulted in genocide of Pandits and the same sick mentality resulted in deaths of your little school kids.


----------



## Psychic

Nilgiri said:


> Compare the 3 million innocents killed that Bangladesh says compared to this


You believe in that astronomical figure given by Bangalis? Even Bashar al Assad hasn't killed that much number of people in six years, that much people weren't killed in the 10 year Iran-Iraq war in which even chemical weapons were used. That is half the figure of the people said to have been killed in the holocaust. Pretty tall claim which was taken for granted despite the fact that only three divisions and a squardon of fighters were available to do the "job", and the job included the protection of borders as well as COIN ops.



DesiGuy1403 said:


> Supporting killing of uniformed personal is not allowed on PDF.


Celeberating is not allowed, I hope that you know the difference between celebrating and supporting.


DesiGuy1403 said:


> No one asked them to come out and attack police, who incidentally are Kashmiri muslims themselves.
> Btw, want to state the statistics of how many your military killed inside Pakistan over the years?


Straw man argument.

/Quote [they have same ideology, just different names. The same sick mentality resulted in genocide of Pandits and the same sick mentality resulted in deaths of your little school kids.] /Unquote

Whatever floats your boat, I haven't got much time to repeat what I said earlier about resistance movements, guerilla warfare and mass murder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Psychic said:


> Celeberating is not allowed, I hope that you know the difference between celebrating and supporting.



Huh..so supporting the killings is ok. Thanks for clarification. I will surely remember it when the boot is on the other foot.



Psychic said:


> Straw man argument.


Nonsense argument when you caught in your own web of lies.



Psychic said:


> Whatever floats your boat, I haven't got much time to repeat what I said earlier about resistance movements, guerilla warfare and mass murder



There is no boat here. The old argument of one mans terrorist is another man's freedom fighter has no place in this world, especially the whole sham was exposed when Pandits were driven out.

Like I said, it's sad to see people supporting zealots who are bent of killing woman, children and our security guys and I mean in both India & Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Psychic said:


> You believe in that astronomical figure given by Bangalis? Even Bashar al Assad hasn't killed that much number of people in six years, that much people weren't killed in the 10 year Iran-Iraq war in which even chemical weapons were used. That is half the figure of the people said to have been killed in the holocaust. Pretty tall claim which was taken for granted despite the fact that only three divisions and a squardon of fighters were available to do the "job", and the job included the protection of borders as well as COIN ops.
> 
> 
> Celeberating is not allowed, I hope that you know the difference between celebrating and supporting.
> 
> Straw man argument.
> 
> /Quote [they have same ideology, just different names. The same sick mentality resulted in genocide of Pandits and the same sick mentality resulted in deaths of your little school kids.] /Unquote
> 
> Whatever floats your boat, I haven't got much time to repeat what I said earlier about resistance movements, guerilla warfare and mass murder.




It is the figure quoted by them....take it up with them.

Comparing with other conflicts is pretty silly because the situations are different given the amount of military control exerted per square unit of area during the crackdown in 1971. Measuring from March 26th (operation searchlight) to about December 16th (end of war....is about 260 days. 3 million deaths is about 11,500 per day. Assuming about 50,000 Pakistan soldiers deployed on average....thats one killing per 5 soldiers daily. With the population density of Bangladesh is that really too hard to believe from a mathematical standpoint?

Even if its 10% of it (300,000 - or about 1 in every 50 soldiers killing an innocent per day) its several several times higher than the total death toll in Kashmir (which is spread out over many many more years).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Nilgiri said:


> It is the figure quoted by them....take it up with them.
> 
> Comparing with other conflicts is pretty silly because the situations are different given the amount of military control exerted per square unit of area during the crackdown in 1971. Measuring from March 26th (operation searchlight) to about December 16th (end of war....is about 260 days. 3 million deaths is about 11,500 per day. Assuming about 50,000 Pakistan soldiers deployed....thats one killing per 5 soldiers daily. With the population density of Bangladesh is that really too hard to believe from a mathematical standpoint?
> 
> Even if its 10% of it (300,000 - or about 1 in every 50 soldiers killing an innocent per day) its several several times higher than the total death toll in Kashmir (which is spread out over many many more years).



As they say numbers never lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suff Shikan

cerberus said:


> _*एक नहीं दो नहीं करो बीसों समझौते, पर स्वतन्त्र भारत का मस्तक नहीं झुकेगा ।*_
> *
> *
> _*अगणित बलिदानो से अर्जित यह स्वतन्त्रता, अश्रु स्वेद शोणित से सिंचित यह स्वतन्त्रता ।
> त्याग तेज तपबल से रक्षित यह स्वतन्त्रता, दु:खी मनुजता के हित अर्पित यह स्वतन्त्रता ।*_
> *
> *
> _*इसे मिटाने की साजिश करने वालों से कह दो, चिनगारी का खेल बुरा होता है ।
> औरों के घर आग लगाने का जो सपना, वो अपने ही घर में सदा खरा होता है ।*_
> *
> *
> _*अपने ही हाथों तुम अपनी कब्र ना खोदो, अपने पैरों आप कुल्हाडी नहीं चलाओ।
> ओ नादान पडोसी अपनी आँखे खोलो, आजादी अनमोल ना इसका मोल लगाओ।*_
> *
> *
> _*पर तुम क्या जानो आजादी क्या होती है? तुम्हे मुफ़्त में मिली न कीमत गयी चुकाई ।
> अंग्रेजों के बल पर दो टुकडे पाये हैं, माँ को खंडित करते तुमको लाज ना आई ?*_
> *
> *
> _*अमरीकी शस्त्रों से अपनी आजादी को दुनिया में कायम रख लोगे, यह मत समझो ।
> दस बीस अरब डालर लेकर आने वाली बरबादी से तुम बच लोगे यह मत समझो ।*_
> *
> *
> _*धमकी, जिहाद के नारों से, हथियारों से कश्मीर कभी हथिया लोगे यह मत समझो ।
> हमलो से, अत्याचारों से, संहारों से भारत का शीष झुका लोगे यह मत समझो ।*_
> *
> *
> _*जब तक गंगा मे धार, सिंधु मे ज्वार, अग्नि में जलन, सूर्य में तपन शेष,
> स्वातन्त्र्य समर की वेदी पर अर्पित होंगे अगणित जीवन यौवन अशेष ।*_
> *
> *
> _*अमरीका क्या संसार भले ही हो विरुद्ध, काश्मीर पर भारत का सर नही झुकेगा
> एक नहीं दो नहीं करो बीसों समझौते, पर स्वतन्त्र भारत का निश्चय नहीं रुकेगा ।*_
> *
> *
> _*कवी एवं वक्ता - माननीय श्री अटलबिहारी वाजपेयी *_



Kindly use language that we all can read or understand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Terrorists and their supporters!!!!!!!! Irony the same guys goes and lecture the world about terrorism and sacrifices.....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SpArK

Hearty advance condolences for Peace-ful Mujahideen new commander.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HariPrasad

Zarvan said:


> Mahmood Ghaznavi !!!! NAAM HI KAFI HAY
> May ALLAH help him in fighting against Indian state terrorism



Allah did not help Wani. The coward cried when security forces encircled him. Even could not counter attack. Now let us see how much time is left with this so called *Mehmood Ghaznavi. *I think our security forces shall have extra fun in target practicing him because of his name.


----------



## risingsinga

It seems the freedom struggle of Kashmir will continue with resolute determination under the brave leadership of the Mahmood Ghaznavi. 

I wish and pray for the success of his cause and freedom for Kashmir and an end to the atrocities of Indian occupation forces.


----------



## Indika

nair said:


> Terrorists and their supporters!!!!!!!! Irony the same guys goes and lecture the world about terrorism and sacrifices.....


And they wonder why world does not take them seriously. Pakistan claims war on terror but supports terrorists , they should know the reason why their war on terror has gone now where.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Zarvan said:


> Mahmood Ghaznavi !!!! NAAM HI KAFI HAY
> May ALLAH help him in fighting against Indian state terrorism




Gas or liquid he is going to be a manure.

Prepare for starting a thread on his memory not so long from today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Windjammer said:


> *And India has to deploy several hundred thousand troops to maintain this historical relation with Kashmir. Enough said. *



There is no need to maintain relations as it is our part. Those who do not consider the land as their own shall be neutralized in the way which is amenable to them.



ghazi52 said:


>



It is not kashmir but kashmiri separatist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

peaceful civilians with flowers AKA AK-47.... and people here bringing God name ... why would any God will help them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

danger007 said:


> peaceful civilians with flowers AKA AK-47.... and people here bringing God name ... why would any God will help them?



You dont know.?

People think bringing some prayer and god in the words they type while hope or when wanting something will bring them good luck.

So they shower these autotype religious words each and every time they want to convey something.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

war&peace said:


> Mehmood Ghanzavi is such a beautiful NAME...
> 
> May Allah bless him with success



Yes, Yes. All the names are beautiful who raped your women and burnt your cities and slaughter your fore fathers. Look, Abdali Burnt Lahore and you have given your missile names Abdali. I think you people has a great accommodating mind set else how can anyone who has done so much atrocities on their fore fathers can be their hero?



Sharpshooter12 said:


> Unlike Kashmir valley which has 97 percent muslim population.



Now differentiate this between Shas and sunnis because Sunnis world over see Shias as the corrupt version of Islam and consider them as their enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

SpArK said:


> You dont know.?
> 
> People think bringing some prayer and god in the words they type while hope or when wanting something will bring them good luck.
> 
> So they shower these autotype religious words each and every time they want to convey something.





In general, me/ others bring God name when someone health not good or in struggle.... but amazingly people here bringing God name for arm struggle... the issue here not with the land or so called freedom to the land but water...


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

risingsinga said:


> It seems the freedom struggle of Kashmir will continue with resolute determination under the brave leadership of the Mahmood Ghaznavi.
> 
> I wish and pray for the success of his cause and freedom for Kashmir and an end to the atrocities of Indian occupation forces.



Careful what you pray for, your prayers may get answered with unexpected consequences in Xinjiang.


----------



## Nilgiri

risingsinga said:


> I wish and pray for the success of his cause and freedom for Kashmir and an end to the atrocities of Indian occupation forces.



Its about all a malay like you sitting under Chinese dominance can do. Wish and pray.

Leave the reality to us.


----------



## risingsinga

Syama Ayas said:


> Careful what you pray for, your prayers may get answered with consequences in Xinjiang


Excuse me?


----------



## DesiGuy1403

SpArK said:


> You dont know.?
> 
> People think bringing some prayer and god in the words they type while hope or when wanting something will bring them good luck.
> 
> So they shower these autotype religious words each and every time they want to convey something.



What this also tells me is that this has never been about Kashmir's independence but rather it's a religious war.
Proof is when they massacred, pillaged and raped their own people, the Kashmiri Pandits and destroyed hundreds of temples.

I think it's time we stop pretending and call it for what it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

risingsinga said:


> Excuse me?


Hint: One of the leaders of ETIM is hiding in Pakistan.

He can only do so with local support, guess who are assisting him with "resolute determination"


----------



## Nilgiri

Syama Ayas said:


> One more chap who puts his Chinese ethnicity before his nation



I thought he is malay since he always identifies with muslim causes etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## risingsinga

Nilgiri said:


> Its about all a malay like you sitting under Chinese dominance can do. Wish and pray.
> 
> Leave the reality to us.


You have no right to say anything about my country. We are providing thousands of Indians good jobs and life style opportunities which otherwise they could not even dream of. So mind your language especially against the country that has been such a benefactor to you instead of being ungrateful, is it in your nature?. We are the rightful citizens and natives here. In Malaysia, Malays are in majority and in Singapore, Chinese but we are one of the most equal societies in the whole world and we have turned our diversity into our strength and we never think in terms of ethnicity as we are all contributing to the progress of our country. However your trait gives me a rare insight into Indian mentality and that we should take into account. I hope that's not shared by rest of your country especially those who are living in Spore otherwise that can be risk for our society and we must check that in good time. 



Syama Ayas said:


> Hint: One of the leaders of ETIM is hiding in Pakistan.
> 
> He can only do so with local support, guess who are assisting him with "resolute determination"


What is ETIM?



Nilgiri said:


> I thought he is malay since he always identifies with muslim causes etc.


Yes I'm Muslim and in Spore Islam is the fastest growing religion among all ethnicity and especially Chinese. All Muslims of Spore love their country.


----------



## Nilgiri

risingsinga said:


> You have no right to say anything about my country. We are providing thousands of Indians good jobs and life style opportunities which otherwise they could not even dream of. So mind your language especially against the country that has been such a benefactor to you instead of being ungrateful, is it in your nature?. We are the rightful citizens and natives here. In Malaysia, Malays are in majority and in Singapore, Chinese but we are one of the most equal societies in the whole world and we have turned our diversity into our strength and we never think in terms of ethnicity as we are all contributing to the progress of our country. However your trait gives me a rare insight into Indian mentality and that we should taken into account. I hope that's not shared by rest of your country especially who are living in Spore.



HAHA, Seems I have hit a raw nerve with you. I have lived in Singapore for a long time....I know exactly what the Malay condition is there (get along, integrate and shut up and dont ask questions and everyone celebrate racial harmony day like malays are such champions of it in malaysia). Till recently they didn't even allow Malays to be in any top tier critical defense positions (fighter pilots and so on) for a very important reason.

I welcome Singapore Chinese as progressive, pragmatic and generally cooperative with Indians. They are the ones that have instrumentally improved the relations between India and Singapore much like they have between Singapore and Israel. Its the reason there is a huge difference between Singapore and Malaysia in the first place.....you think Singapore would be what it is with the bumiputra type malays running the show?

So I find it quite amusing that a malay like you talks about kashmir liberation and other such nonsense when Singapore has a massive defence relationship with India (which does not seem to matter to you) and an even bigger one with Israel (which occupies the palestinian territories). Do you hope, wish and pray for Palestinian statehood which Israel opposes in current guise...just because you share the same religion as the Palestinians? Or do you support Israel which has been instrumental in helping Singapore be self-sufficient in its military organisation and technology (and who's policy w.r.t Israeli Muslims was VERBATIM picked up by the Singapore defence forces in incorporating Malay muslims only in specific roles till they prove themselves to be loyal).

So your trait has long proven a long established insight I have had about many Malays in Singapore....that they are ultimately controlled by thie "ummah" phenomenon and cannot think along their own country's national interests (w.r.t India and Pakistan).

Its ok, Singapore as a whole does not share your pathetic view. Thats what I mean by Chinese dominance (they dominate thinking and dialogue and foreign relations not to mention economy)....after all they cooperate with India against the wishes of people like you who dream about India territorial integrity being destroyed. Good thing is that you are just a minority within another minority (I doubt even many malays care about the Kashmir issue and are generally fine loyal citizens that get along with everyone and definitely mostly put nation over religion) and the best you can do like I said is hope and pray. But Singapore is not a country that relies on hope and prayers....it is a can-do attitude country.....an attitude not present among malays for the most part (who naturally blame and want to have free handouts by virtue of being the bumiputra). Thus India's interaction with Singapore will be mostly through its own minority but also through the Singapore Chinese majority who are pragmatic and business oriented people who therefore line themselves naturally with India. Thats how reality bites.



risingsinga said:


> Yes I'm Muslim and in Spore Islam is the fastest growing religion among all ethnicity and especially Chinese. All Muslims of Spore love their country.



Islam requires conversion on marriage so its no surprise. Other religions do not seek conversion and proselytism is generally not there in Singapore....so a few thousands changing to islam does not mean much in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

They walk miles through the deserted streets of Srinagar stealthily during curfew hours. The man is carrying a white sack on his shoulder. His wife beside keeps an eye out on security patrols.

At first glance, Zubeda Begum and her husband looked like another desperate family trying to fend for itself in the troubled summer capital of Jammu and Kashmir.

The city is racked by deadly protests following the killing of Hizbul Mujahideen commander Burhan Wani in a gun battle with security forces on Friday.

DEFYING CURFEW TO FEED FRIENDS

The Muslim couple is defying the curfew and risking their lives for what may be termed an act of humanitarian civil disobedience.

Across the river Jhelum, a Hindu family has run out of food because of heavy restrictions on public movement.

Begum and her husband have set out in order to feed them after her friend from the distressed family called out for help.

I AM TAKING FOOD TO THEM

"She called me in the morning, saying her family needed food supplies," Begum says.

"They have an ailing grandmother staying with them. I am taking the food to them. It is difficult but we are trying to reach them."

The shops and establishments remain shut for days and there is no means of transport on the roads. To add to their woes, police have limited the movement of people.

WALKING ALL THE WAY

With no transport around, the couple instead chose to walk with a sackful of food to Jawahar Nagar.

It's succour for his family, says Diwanchand Pandit, as he welcomes Begum and her husband in.

According to the couple, the risk and effort of the long walk was compensated with the warmth they received after arriving at the doorsteps of Diwanchand's house in Jawahar Nagar.

PANDIT'S WIFE & MUSLIM WOMAN

Pandit's wife and the Muslim woman are teachers in a local school. The Pandit family has been living in the Valley for many years.

The unrest of past days has impacted supplies of essential commodities in the region.

"Everyone is suffering here. We are so glad that these people came here. This is where humanity lies," says Pandit, as he sees the Muslim couple walking into his home with food.

HUMANITY AMIDST VIOLENCE

In the midst of this violence, Zubeda's heartwarming story is a perfect example of how humanity prevails even in times of adversity.

Security forces in riot gear patrolled Srinagar and other parts of the Valley on Monday. The city was largely closed, with shops and other business establishments shuttered because of the curfew.

The clampdown continued in 11 police-station areas of Srinagar and in Kulgam, Pulwama and Shopian districts.

INTERNET,MOBILE SERVICES BLOCKED

Authorities have also blocked mobile and Internet services partly, as a precautionary measure. The curfew come in the wake of the killing of Wani, who had become a poster-boy of terrorism in Kashmir.

He used social media to rally support of young Kashmiris, authorities say.

The toll from the violence sparked by Wani's killing reached 30 on Monday, with fresh clashes occurring between police and protesters in Shopian, Pulwama, Anantnag and Kulgam districts of Kashmir.

The number of those injured touched 300, including 150 security and police personnel.

Protesters set a security post on fire in Achan village in Pulwama district, officials said. Police fired shots at unruly mob in Shopian, in which two people were injured. They were hospitalised in Srinagar. Separately, one army jawan was killed in Pakistani firing on the LoC in what was a ceasefire violation. According to military sources, Pakistani troops were providing cover fire to infiltrators trying to cross into India.



http://m.indiatoday.in/story/kashmi...ence-for-a-hindu-friends-family/1/712686.html



meanwhile common civilians are busy with their life, work... kudos to the family...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Muslims in india were left on purpose.


----------



## risingsinga

Nilgiri said:


> HAHA, Seems I have hit a raw nerve with you. I have lived in Singapore for a long time....I know exactly what the Malay condition is there (get along, integrate and shut up and dont ask questions and everyone celebrate racial harmony day like malays are such champions of it in malaysia). Till recently they didn't even allow Malays to be in any top tier critical defense positions (fighter pilots and so on) for a very important reason.
> 
> I welcome Singapore Chinese as progressive, pragmatic and generally cooperative with Indians. They are the ones that have instrumentally improved the relations between India and Singapore much like they have between Singapore and Israel. Its the reason there is a huge difference between Singapore and Malaysia in the first place.....you think Singapore would be what it is with the bumiputra type malays running the show?
> 
> So I find it quite amusing that a malay like you talks about kashmir liberation and other such nonsense when Singapore has a massive defence relationship with India (which does not seem to matter to you) and an even bigger one with Israel (which occupies the palestinian territories). Do you hope, wish and pray for Palestinian statehood which Israel opposes in current guise...just because you share the same religion as the Palestinians? Or do you support Israel which has been instrumental in helping Singapore be self-sufficient in its military organisation and technology (and who's policy w.r.t Israeli Muslims was VERBATIM picked up by the Singapore defence forces in incorporating Malay muslims only in specific roles till they prove themselves to be loyal).
> 
> So your trait has long proven a long established insight I have had about many Malays in Singapore....that they are ultimately controlled by thie "ummah" phenomenon and cannot think along their own country's national interests (w.r.t India and Pakistan).
> 
> Its ok, Singapore as a whole does not share your pathetic view. Thats what I mean by Chinese dominance....after all they cooperate with India against the wishes of people like you who dream about India territorial integrity being destroyed. Good thing is that you are just a minority within another minority (I doubt even many malays care about the issue and are generally fine loyal citizens that get along with everyone and definitely mostly put nation over religion) and the best you can do like I said is hope and pray. But Singapore is not a country that relies on hope and prayers....it is a can-do attitude country.....an attitude not present among malays for the most part (who naturally blame and want to have free handouts by virtue of being the bumiputra). Thus India's interaction with Singapore will be mostly through its own minority but also through the Singapore Chinese majority who are pragmatic and business oriented people who therefore line themselves naturally with India. Thats how reality bites.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam requires conversion on marriage so its no surprise. Other religions do not seek conversion and proselytism is generally not there in Singapore....so a few thousands changing to islam does not mean much in the long run.


Thanks for acknowledging your hate of Islam and Muslim in general. @Khafee @HAKIKAT brothers make a note of it. The rest of your comment is an utter crap and full of BS. Chinese do not like Indians any more than rest of the Sporeans otherwise China and your poor nation would have great relations but that's not the case rather you are their enemy.


----------



## Albatross

I hope this new commander reminds india of the great Mehmood Ghaznavi who destroyed Hindus and their armies like no one else ever did.
The way Kashmiries responded to Wani's heroics and gave him a great starry burial with Pakistani flags all around I see some really tough times for occupying forces in Kashmir and to add fuel to the injury new commander is Mehmood Ghaznavi I am sure many within IA must have given applications to get transferred from IOK to indian lands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Albatross said:


> I hope this new commander reminds india of the great Mehmood Ghaznavi who destroyed Hindus and their armies like no one else ever did.



Like I pointed before, it was always about religion. 

Indians will do what we have to do.

Prepare for more crying, that's all you will ever have.


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Roybot said:


> Poor guy, doesn't have much life left.



Better to die like a man than live like a coward.


----------



## HariPrasad

DesiGuy1403 said:


> What this also tells me is that this has never been about Kashmir's independence but rather it's a religious war.
> Proof is when they massacred, pillaged and raped their own people, the Kashmiri Pandits and destroyed hundreds of temples.
> 
> I think it's time we stop pretending and call it for what it is.



Very true. It is an islamic war against Hindus else they would not have kicked out pundits from kashmir. We must deal with them in a language they understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## itachii

One more terrorist that will bite the dust and enrich the nutrients of the land. Meanwhile, things are gaining momentum to build seperate sainik and pandit colonies in valley. Then comes removal of article 370.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AKD

dsr478 said:


> Better to die like a man than live like a coward.


Or Hide like a coward and then cry like a little girl when cornered by forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raj76

lol its good for india that now pakistan is openly supporting terrorists tbh whoever design there policies really helps india alot on diplomatic level they went to all 5 major powers in world and were shown the door

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

risingsinga said:


> Thanks for acknowledging your hate of Islam and Muslim in general.



If muslims can live side by side and make independent decisions without this ummah nonsense....I got no problems with them. Try going out to the streets of singapore and raise a kashmir liberation demonstration I dare you. Lets see what response you get from the majority of even your fellow malays.

And then you point this at me saying "oooh you hate muslims" like that is even being discussed here.

Its blind ummah love that is quite distasteful. Thankfully most malays in Singapore do not suffer from it....but apparently there are still a few around like you who do.



risingsinga said:


> The rest of your comment is an utter crap and full of BS. Chinese do not like Indians any more than rest of the Sporeans otherwise China and your poor nation would have great relations but that's not the case rather you are their enemy.



See you show your ignorance here again. Its not by sudden ethnic background one country becomes a friend with another. Rather its a careful intersection of culture, economy and geopolitics. 

Chinese in South East Asia are in general quite open to improving themselves and being pragmatic about it. 

Thats why its easy to see how you have completely avoided discussing Israel, a country with which the man in your DP went to great lengths to build a solid relationship with. But I understand it makes you really uncomfortable....so better pick a more easy convenient target like India.

Problem is again the sheer evidence out there showing the defence relationship between Singapore and India these days.

Do you know of anything regarding the stationing of the Singapore AirForce aircraft in kalaikunda AFB in India? What goes on there? The naval cooperation between the two? The joint army training? Just the other day my cousin was telling me about how a few singapore officers were spotted in the Defence Services Staff College near where I was born....taking elite courses in the IMA structure.

All this would suggest you are completely in dissonance with your country's actual relationship with India....when you pray and hope for India to be torn apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Albatross

Nilgiri said:


> If muslims can live side by side and make independent decisions without this ummah nonsense....I got no problems with them.
> 
> 
> .



Muslims ruled you for a thousand years right in your home making you live with all your problems.
kashmiries will make an example out of Hindus if you guys wont let them live in peace


----------



## cloud_9

LOL! Ghazni cheerleaders need to re-visit history!


----------



## Kompromat

Tum Kitna Wani Marogay 
Har Ghar Say Wani Niklayga


----------



## Stephen Cohen

NEXT target for Rashtriya Rifles


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Horus said:


> Tum Kitna Wani Marogay
> Har Ghar Say Wani Niklayga



Thum Kithna wani Bhejenge
Hum vuthni Wani ko rula denge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Horus said:


> Tum Kitna Wani Marogay
> Har Ghar Say Wani Niklayga



We will kill as many as necessary to keep Kashmir with us 

Make no mistake about it


----------



## Bombaywalla

LMAO

Such a wannabe name. Typical.


----------



## Albatross

Nilgiri said:


> Blah blah blah....is 65% of them voting in Indian elections (when pakistan and separatists bark at them not to) an instance of them making an example out of Hindus?
> 
> Vacate from your occupied land so that we may do a plebiscite. Why is Pakistan scared in following the UN resolution?
> 
> Lets do it, ball is in your court.
> 
> We now have a large experience of just how prevalent the silent majority is in Kashmir so we are confident who they will vote for....but only thing in the way is Pakistan occupation of GB and Mirpur.
> 
> Thats why Pakistan always barks about plebiscite but does not initiate it in any meaningful way by withdrawing from the portion it has occupied so the process can start.



Your desperation shows you know your argument have no substance.

65% where from that figure came when Indian government is not letting the actual proper counting to happen in Kashmir so as to play with numbers and not let the world see actual Kashmiri population .

The way kashmiries are pelting stones at Hindus army I am sure not more than 10-15% are voting plus even that doesnt mean they accept india its just a temporary go ahead at best.

Now about Pakistani Kashmir well no body ever heard any noise or a gun shot from there but still we have no problem holding plebiscite as we know the outcome.

Thats the reason unlike keyboard warriors like you Indian govt always runs away from UN resolution .


----------



## Sipahi

G0dfather said:


> Mehmood Ghaznavi bhai please delete your Facebook or any other social media account, nahi toh aap सूअर (pig) ki maut maare jaoge.



@SpArK if my post was inappropriate and you rated it negative. so this is.

@waz @WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## @RV

smuhs1 said:


> Tum kitnay wani maro gay har ghar say wani niklay ga


Ghar Ghar me ghus ke marenge jis ghar se wani nikalega .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

@RV said:


> Ghar Ghar me ghus ke marenge jis ghar se wani nikalega .



Maro bae maro it is not us who have to deal with the ramifications.


----------



## @RV

smuhs1 said:


> Maro bae maro it is not us who have to deal with the ramifications.


Then why so much ho halla, we will deal with it as we see fit.



Albatross said:


> I hope this new commander reminds india of the great Mehmood Ghaznavi who destroyed Hindus and their armies like no one else ever did.
> The way Kashmiries responded to Wani's heroics and gave him a great starry burial with Pakistani flags all around I see some really tough times for occupying forces in Kashmir and to add fuel to the injury new commander is Mehmood Ghaznavi I am sure many within IA must have given applications to get transferred from IOK to indian lands.


Don't get your hopes so high from this new commander. Instead search for the one who will take his place when our forces will dispatch him to hell.


----------



## Pandora

@RV said:


> Then why so much ho halla, we will deal with it as we see fit.



Please deal with it who are we to interfere if you want to light fire in a sea of Oil. Sometime best action is covert or no action.


----------



## @RV

smuhs1 said:


> Please deal with it who are we to interfere if you want to light fire in a sea of Oil. Sometime best action is covert or no action.


It's a matter of perspective, you see this as a sea of oil and We see it as a termite which needs to be cleared. You know what sometimes best action is one which is clearly visible and shows the opposition that what will be the consequences.


----------



## Pandora

@RV said:


> It's a matter of perspective, you see this as a sea of oil and We see it as a termite which needs to be cleared. You know what sometimes best action is one which is clearly visible and shows the opposition that what will be the consequences.


 You have our blessing


----------



## Nilgiri

Albatross said:


> Your desperation shows you know your argument have no substance.
> 
> 65% where from that figure came when Indian government is not letting the actual proper counting to happen in Kashmir so as to play with numbers and not let the world see actual Kashmiri population .
> 
> The way kashmiries are pelting stones at Hindus army I am sure not more than 10-15% are voting plus even that doesnt mean they accept india its just a temporary go ahead at best.
> 
> Now about Pakistani Kashmir well no body ever heard any noise or a gun shot from there but still we have no problem holding plebiscite as we know the outcome.
> 
> Thats the reason unlike keyboard warriors like you Indian govt always runs away from UN resolution .



The world has much greater faith in Indian election commission than some propaganda released by the system that has created something like Hafeez Saeed.

If you want plebiscite, first thing required is for you to vacate what you occupy. Thats clearly mentioned in the resolution. Till that doesn't happen, we continue the status quo...simple.


----------



## @RV

smuhs1 said:


> You have our blessing


Thank you very much, we also have our blessings with you .



Horus said:


> Tum Kitna Wani Marogay
> Har Ghar Say Wani Niklayga


For you as well @Horus 
https://defence.pk/threads/mehmood-...as-hizb-commander.438965/page-14#post-8462218


----------



## Tamilnadu

Albatross said:


> Your desperation shows you know your argument have no substance.
> 
> 65% where from that figure came when Indian government is not letting the actual proper counting to happen in Kashmir so as to play with numbers and not let the world see actual Kashmiri population .
> 
> The way kashmiries are pelting stones at Hindus army I am sure not more than 10-15% are voting plus even that doesnt mean they accept india its just a temporary go ahead at best.
> 
> Now about Pakistani Kashmir well no body ever heard any noise or a gun shot from there but still we have no problem holding plebiscite as we know the outcome.
> 
> Thats the reason unlike keyboard warriors like you Indian govt always runs away from UN resolution .





Albatross said:


> Your desperation shows you know your argument have no substance.
> 
> 65% where from that figure came when Indian government is not letting the actual proper counting to happen in Kashmir so as to play with numbers and not let the world see actual Kashmiri population .
> 
> The way kashmiries are pelting stones at Hindus army I am sure not more than 10-15% are voting plus even that doesnt mean they accept india its just a temporary go ahead at best.
> 
> Now about Pakistani Kashmir well no body ever heard any noise or a gun shot from there but still we have no problem holding plebiscite as we know the outcome.
> 
> Thats the reason unlike keyboard warriors like you Indian govt always runs away from UN resolution .





Albatross said:


> Your desperation shows you know your argument have no substance.
> 
> 65% where from that figure came when Indian government is not letting the actual proper counting to happen in Kashmir so as to play with numbers and not let the world see actual Kashmiri population .
> 
> The way kashmiries are pelting stones at Hindus army I am sure not more than 10-15% are voting plus even that doesnt mean they accept india its just a temporary go ahead at best.
> 
> Now about Pakistani Kashmir well no body ever heard any noise or a gun shot from there but still we have no problem holding plebiscite as we know the outcome.
> 
> Thats the reason unlike keyboard warriors like you Indian govt always runs away from UN resolution .


What is there to runaway from UN,first it is non binding,second before holding plebiscite Pakistan has to pull back all its forces from kashmir.
Pakistan problem to pull out it forces from kashmir for holding plebiscite then.
You have a property for which i negotiated a price with you and i dint pay you then,and if i come after 50 years with that money,are you stupid to accept that ,specially you when you dont need the money now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Best of luck to the freedom
Fighters of Kashmir. I respect their resolve and steadfastness

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimur Khurram

AKD said:


> Or Hide like a coward and then cry like a little girl when cornered by forces



You mean like those soldiers in that bus?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Horus said:


> Tum Kitna Wani Marogay
> Har Ghar Say Wani Niklayga



Tab Tak Marenge Jab Tak 
Har Baap Apna Beta Ka Naam 
Wani Rakhne Se Darta nahi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SmilingBuddha

This just means one more rotting corpse in the ground.


----------



## Delnavaz B

Watan baaqi rehy yeh zindaghi tu aani jaani hai...

Every drop of shaheed's blood create more freedom fighters.
Sarhad paar jayen gey Kalashankov chalyen gey...
Mayen kisko dhoond rehi hien jaltey chinaroun mien....
Kehna unsey tere beyte jinnat mien mil jayen gey....



cyclops said:


> Tab Tak Marenge Jab Tak
> Har Baap Apna Beta Ka Naam
> Wani Rakhne Se Darta nahi.


Thats not going to happen Kashmirs struggling against Dogra Hindu raj long back they never given their choice of freedom.



SmilingBuddha said:


> This just means one more rotting corpse in the ground.


But in uniform and later in coffins with state funerals.


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Delnavaz B said:


> Thats not going to happen Kashmirs struggling against Dogra Hindu raj long back they never given their choice of freedom.



Was it freedom that made the muslims drive the Pandits out of their land?

We are winning, and nothing you say will change that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SmilingBuddha

Delnavaz B said:


> Watan baaqi rehy yeh zindaghi tu aani jaani hai...
> 
> Every drop of shaheed's blood create more freedom fighters.
> Sarhad paar jayen gey Kalashankov chalyen gey...
> Mayen kisko dhoond rehi hien jaltey chinaroun mien....
> Kehna unsey tere beyte jinnat mien mil jayen gey....
> 
> 
> Thats not going to happen Kashmirs struggling against Dogra Hindu raj long back they never given their choice of freedom.
> 
> 
> But in uniform and later in coffins with state funerals.


Same happening in your side of border is'nt it... I expected this kind of response from terrorist supporters.This type of thought process justifies the existence of terrorism in Pakistan.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## AKD

dsr478 said:


> You mean like those soldiers in that bus?


No,Burhan wani drunk as hell and Crying like a little girl when he saw blood. Thise soldiers on bus faught bravely and killed two terrorists no like wani cowardly hiding behind civilians


----------



## Taimur Khurram

AKD said:


> No,Burhan wani drunk as hell and Crying like a little girl when he saw blood. Thise soldiers on bus faught bravely and killed two terrorists no like wani cowardly hiding behind civilians



Those soldiers on the bus panicked and got butchered despite outnumbering those militants. As for Burhan Wani, you can fabricate lies all you want, but we will see right through them.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

dsr478 said:


> Those soldiers on the bus panicked and got butchered despite outnumbering those militants. As for Burhan Wani, you can fabricate lies all you want, but we will see right through them.



Must be terribly upsetting knowing that Wani drunk, shat himself, cried like a sissy and died like a coward

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Taimur Khurram

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Must be terribly upsetting knowing that Wani drunk, shat himself, cried like a sissy and died like a coward



Really? So where is your evidence he cried or shat himself?


----------



## DesiGuy1403

dsr478 said:


> Really? So where is your evidence he cried or shat himself?


What is your evidence that he did not?


----------



## Taimur Khurram

DesiGuy1403 said:


> What is your evidence that he did not?



I asked you first. Anyway, my evidence is that if it was true it would be all over the news.


----------



## halupridol

so many threads on a dead terrorist,,,i dont understand why.
when actually its a win win situation for all 

as far as Indian forces r concerned,,its a ripe opportunity for target practice n ofcourse promotions(baniya/paisa)

apparently the terrorist was waging jihad,,,n i think many here consider tht jihadi dying for such rightful cause is the highest of honors for him,,,n gets him entry to seventh heaven n associated perks.
in other words the doors to seventh heaven r open in kashmir(entry guaranteed),,,so those who really believe tht thr beliefs r ultimate truths shudnt shy away,,while such a grand opportunity presents itself,,,so grab it wid both hands if u really believe,,,stop being afraid,,stop being cowards,,stop being hypocrites,,,,,its time to stand for ur beliefs,,prove ur faith to urslf
othrwise continue with this worthless n inconsequential button punching(will get u nowhere though)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

DesiGuy1403 said:


> Must be terribly upsetting knowing that Wani drunk, shat himself, cried like a sissy and died like a coward



Facing your occupation forces (sissies) like a man and armed only with small arms - and that makes him a sissy? The sissies are those who rape hapless women and butcher Kashmiri civilians, planting weapons on their bodies to create fake encounters to justify a hated occupation. That's being a sissy


----------

